# Silk Plants



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

While buying a few plants online, I ran into the silk plants section. I've used plastic plants in the past but never silk so I thought I'd try a few. Since it's lighter and thinner, I'd assume the leaves would look more natural and move with the flow of the water just like real plants.

I was attempting to grow real plants but like most people I had no luck. So back to plastic it is


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

silk ones can look just as real


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

I have both plastic and silk in my tanks - silk ones do look more like real plants and the leaves move with the water. I have yet to attempt to try real plants but I'm waiting until I get different fish, my convicts would destory them.


----------

